# mi inglés está oxidado



## AHG

¡Hola!
No tengo muchas ocasiones para practicar inglés, y cuando lo hablo es algo que se nota ¡porque soy torpe hablándolo!
Hay una frase en español que define muy bien esa situación, seria "mi inglés está oxidado", no sé si traducirlo literalmente en inglés, ¿funcionaría? ¿O hay alguna expresión que signifique lo mismo?

"Nunca practico inglés y me cuesta hablarlo. ¡Mi inglés está oxidado!"
"I never practice English and I can hardly speak it. My English is rusty!"


----------



## aztlaniano

That's perfect, but write English with a capital E, please.

_My English is rusty_ es la frase hecha.


----------



## AHG

Ok!! ¡Muchas gracias! ¿¿English se escribe con mayúscula?? ¡¡¡No lo sabía!!! Muchas gracias


----------



## aztlaniano

Y, por respeto al principio de _fair play,_ también se escriben con mayúscula Spanish, French, German, Russian, Chinese, etc, tanto los idiomas como los gentilicios.


----------



## AHG

Ok! Muchas gracias.


----------



## albertovidal

"Mi inglés está oxidado" no significa nada en español.
Ahora, si dijéramos, "Tengo bastante olvidado el (idioma) inglés", creo que se entendería.
Hablar de _*oxidado*_ para un idioma, me parece improcedente. Saludos.


----------



## Rubns

Lo cierto es que últimamente estoy viendo mucho el uso de "oxidado" referido a un idioma, quizá es por influencia del inglés. Mira esto.


----------



## albertovidal

Tal vez, "googleando" rusty (referido a un idioma) aparezca como "oxidado".
¿Cómo te parecería a vos que digan que un idioma/lengua está "oxidado/a"?
A mí, por lo menos, me parece una traducción_* ¡"espantosa"!*_


----------



## Rubns

No estoy defendiéndolo solo diciendo que últimamente estoy viendo que se usa mucho.

Tranquilízate.


----------



## Masood

AHG said:


> ..."I never *practice *English and I can hardly speak it"



Also, _practise _(with an 's') in British English.


----------



## kikecaste

Guste más o menos lo cierto es que tener una lengua oxidada es de uso habitual y está totalmente aceptado en el sentido aquí comentado, al menos en España. 
Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

kikecaste said:


> Guste m*á*s o menos, lo cierto es que tener una lengua oxidada es de uso habitual y está totalmente aceptado en el sentido aquí comentado, al menos en España.
> Saludos


----------



## andador_de_mil_caminos

albertovidal said:


> "Mi inglés está oxidado" no significa nada en español.
> Ahora, si dijéramos, "Tengo bastante olvidado el (idioma) inglés", creo que se entendería.
> Hablar de _*oxidado*_ para un idioma, me parece improcedente. Saludos



¿Quién es usted para dictaminar que _oxidado_ no significa nada en español? ¿Acaso sabe usted cómo hablan todos los hispanohablantes del mundo? En España se entendería perfectamente y además lo he visto frecuentemente en anuncios de academias de idiomas. Ahora, he de admitir que parece influencia del inglés ya que "rusty language" es muy común, pero quieras o no, todos los idiomas evolucionan. Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

_Estimado:
No soy ni más ni menos que una persona, con cierto grado de cultura e inteligencia, que expresa su opinión en este foro.
Como éste es un foro de idiomas y, el español -queramos o no- está regido por los dictámenes de la RAE, me remito a lo que dice el DRAE.
*oxidar.*_* (De óxido).
*
*  1. tr. Dicho del oxígeno o de otro agente oxidante: Producir óxido al reaccionar con una sustancia. U. t. c. prnl.*
*  2. prnl. Quím. Dicho de un átomo o de un ion: Perder electrones.*
_*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*
No hace falta ser agresivo para rebatir la opinión de alguien, simplemente, hay que justificar la diferencia.
Es cierto que el idioma evoluciona -pobres de nosotros si no lo hiciera- pero no hay que olvidarse que España tiene -creo yo- algo así como 50 millones de habitantes mientras que en América somos más de 400 millones de hispanoparlantes.
Si la RAE aceptara las expresiones de todos y cada uno de los países en los que se habla esta lengua, seguramente el DRAE se cuadruplicaría y, posiblemente, no nos entenderíamos entre nosotros. Para y por eso existen las reglas y las acepciones.
Un saludo y que pase un muy buen día._


----------



## andador_de_mil_caminos

albertovidal said:


> _Estimado:
> No soy ni más ni menos que una persona, con cierto grado de cultura e inteligencia, que expresa su opinión en este foro.
> Como éste es un foro de idiomas y, el español -queramos o no- está regido por los dictámenes de la RAE, me remito a lo que dice el DRAE.
> *oxidar.*_* (De óxido).
> *
> * 1. tr. Dicho del oxígeno o de otro agente oxidante: Producir óxido al reaccionar con una sustancia. U. t. c. prnl.*
> * 2. prnl. Quím. Dicho de un átomo o de un ion: Perder electrones.*
> _*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*
> No hace falta ser agresivo para rebatir la opinión de alguien, simplemente, hay que justificar la diferencia.
> Es cierto que el idioma evoluciona -pobres de nosotros si no lo hiciera- pero no hay que olvidarse que España tiene -creo yo- algo así como 50 millones de habitantes mientras que en América somos más de 400 millones de hispanoparlantes.
> Si la RAE aceptara las expresiones de todos y cada uno de los países en los que se habla esta lengua, seguramente el DRAE se cuadruplicaría y, posiblemente, no nos entenderíamos entre nosotros. Para y por eso existen las reglas y las acepciones.
> Un saludo y que pase un muy buen día._



No he sido para nada agresivo pero me pareció de muy mala educación negar a la persona que abrió el hilo que la frase suya no significaba nada en español cuándo español es su propia lengua materna (o así se indica en su perfil). Fui bastante diplomático en mi respuesta aunque detecto cierta agresividad pasiva en la suya. Disculpa si le haya ofendido, no fue mi intención. Que pase usted también un buen día.


----------



## Rubns

Creo que el uso de "oxidado" aquí es figurado, y prácticamente con cualquier palabra se puede hacer un uso figurado. Esto no implica que sea incorrecto. Yo personalmente no uso "oxidado" de esta manera, pero reconozco que mucha gente (y cada vez más) lo viene usando.

Por cierto, no entiendo el argumento del número de hablantes. Que en España seamos menos hablantes de español que en Latinoamérica no implica que no podamos usar nuestras propias palabras de manera figurada y que éstas sean correctas en español, faltaría más.

Saludos.


----------



## gengo

There are certain ideas that are universal, even if they are not expressed that way in some languages.  The idea of something becoming rusty through disuse, and therefore less useful, is one that everyone can understand, regardless of their native language.  Therefore, I see no problem in using oxidado in Spanish in this sense, even if it isn't commonly used that way.  To give a reverse example, I love the Spanish saying "Para gustos se han hecho colores," and I often say "Colors were made for different tastes," even though that is not something normally said in English.  But everyone understands it, and it has the desired effect.  I think the same applies to oxidado.

Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Añadir que el hecho de que no esté en el DRAE no quiere decir que sea "incorrecto".

Abrí recientemente un hilo sobre "oxidado" en el Solo Español que espero que sea útil. Cualquier otro aporte sobre el tema es bienvenido (allí mejor que aquí, por favor, que lo que solicitaba el preguntante de este hilo era solo una traducción): oxidado.

Un saludo.


----------



## jilar

Las cosas han cambiado con los años. Que la RAE en su día no mostrara una acepción no quiere decir que no exista esa posibilidad. De hecho es algo normal, esto es, no figuran todas las acepciones realmente existentes (sean usos regionales o no).
Yo entendería perfectamente, ahora y desde hace muchos años, este uso de oxidado. En fin, que hay que pulirlo (mejorarlo), al pulir un metal le quitas el óxido que pudiera tener. Igual que "puliendo" un idioma lo mejoras (no mejoras el idioma, sino tus conocimientos sobre el mismo a base de usarlo).



> oxidar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De _óxido._
> 
> 1. tr. Dicho del oxígeno o de otro agente oxidante: Producir óxido al reaccionar con una sustancia. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> *2. tr. Hacer que alguien o algo deje de funcionar correctamente. U. m. c. prnl. Si no haces ejercicio, se oxidan las articulaciones.*
> 
> 3. prnl. Quím. Dicho de un átomo o de un ion: Perder electrones.


En fin, la única razón para que el compañero no viera con buenos ojos este uso de oxidado parece que se debe a usos regionales, o que simplemente no ha visto tal uso hasta ese momento. O que le parece un calco del inglés sin más. O de otras lenguas, apuesto. Como ya se explicó hay conceptos que son universales de entender, por simple asociación.
Oxidado> Poco uso> Mal estado (entendido en el caso del idioma como "poco nivel" o "puede mejorar")

Dicho esto, lo siguiente no es ninguna justificación:


albertovidal said:


> pero no hay que olvidarse que España tiene -creo yo- algo así como 50 millones de habitantes mientras que en América somos más de 400 millones de hispanoparlantes.


En Argentina tenéis usos propios que en el resto de lugares no se dan. ¿Lo entiendes/captas? frente a ¿Lo entendés/captás?, por ejemplo.

Curiosamente España y Argentina andan parejos en el número de habitantes, algo más en España, pero la diferencia es poca viendo los datos oficiales. Redondeando, en torno a los 45 millones.
De este modo, y siguiendo tu razonamiento, ¿quieres decir que esos usos propios argentinos no merecen ser aceptados o considerados dado que son diferentes al resto de los hablantes?

En fin, seamos un poco más razonables. Y busquemos el entendimiento.
Para ti debería ser fácil, pues dices:


> _No soy ni más ni menos que una persona, con cierto grado de cultura e inteligencia_


----------



## Amapolas

Solo para agregar que en la Argentina sí se usa "oxidado" con este significado. Yo lo vengo oyendo y usando desde chica, y tengo ya casi seis décadas en mi haber.


----------



## Ferrol

Saludos Amapolas
Me sumo a lo que dices y a todos los que han intervenido en el mismo sentido
Lo entendería perfectamente y yo mismo podría usar "oxidado" para referirme a un idioma  escasamente practicado
"Mi inglés está oxidado" o "tengo mi inglés un poco oxidado por falta de práctica"
Como tantas veces , que a albertovidal le sonara extraño, podría haberse debido a diferencias en el español hablado en Argentina, pero Amapolas ha aclarado que no es el caso
Saludos a todos


----------



## OtroLencho

Ferrol said:


> Lo entendería perfectamante y yo mismo podría usar "oxidado" para referirme a un idioma  escasamente practicado


En ese contexto he oído "se me ha enmohecido el inglés"-- ¿es conocida esa frase?


----------



## Ferrol

OtroLencho said:


> En ese contexto he oído "se me ha enmohecido el inglés"-- ¿es conocida esa frase?


No recuerdo haberlo oido nunca, pero si alguien lo dijera lo entendería


----------



## JeSuisSnob

OtroLencho said:


> En ese contexto he oído "se me ha enmohecido el inglés"-- ¿es conocida esa frase?


Al igual que Ferrol, yo tampoco he escuchado esa construcción.


----------



## OtroLencho

JeSuisSnob said:


> Al igual que Ferrol, yo tampoco he escuchado esa construcción.


Si a ninguno de ustedes le suena, mejor la descarto. :>

Gracias--


----------



## aommoa

nunca la he escuchado, pero la comprendería


----------



## Parnaso

La Unión Tipográfica Edit. Hisp. Americana definía el siglo pasado, figuradamente:
"Enmohecer": Inutilizarse, caer en desuso.
En el Diccio. de Sinónimos de Espasa, en 2006: 
"Enmohecido": Deteriorado, anquilosado.
Hasta no hace mucho he oído llamar al óxido "orín", como nuestros clásicos.
Pero nunca he presenciado el uso de "orinar" como "oxidar".
¿Podría haber "oxidatorios públicos"?.


----------



## Amapolas

OtroLencho said:


> Si a ninguno de ustedes le suena, mejor la descarto. :>
> 
> Gracias--


No la descartes, OtroLencho. Se entiende perfectamente, como ha dicho ya Ferrol. Y suena bonita.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Amapolas said:


> Y suena bonita.


 ¿Ahhh? Queda comprobado que para gustos hay colores. Tengo fobia al moho


----------



## OtroLencho

MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿Ahhh? Queda comprobado que para gustos hay colores. Tengo fobia al moho


Viéndolo de otro color, ¡piensa nada más, en las vidas que ha salvado la penicilina!


----------



## Richardrick

"Oxidado" universalmente se entendería mejor cuando uno se refiere a,  por ejemplo : 1_ "Tengo los calzones OXIDADOS",  (Pero una traducción al castellano/en México).  El Inglés "traducido";  "Tengo el Inglés oxidado," 'n México se oiría "pedante".

Greetings!


----------



## Silvia Dee

Se utiliza esa expresión para denotar poco uso durante mucho tiempo, al igual que una máquina se oxida con el tiempo y la falta de uso y como resultado renquea al arrancarlo, nuestro conocimiento o pronunciación de un idioma puede deteriorarse por la falta de práctica y utilización, de manera figurada se dice que “mi inglés está oxidado” O “mi tenis está oxidado” o “mis karate está un poco oxidado”.


albertovidal said:


> _Estimado:
> No soy ni más ni menos que una persona, con cierto grado de cultura e inteligencia, que expresa su opinión en este foro.
> Como éste es un foro de idiomas y, el español -queramos o no- está regido por los dictámenes de la RAE, me remito a lo que dice el DRAE.
> *oxidar.*_* (De óxido).
> 
> 1. tr. Dicho del oxígeno o de otro agente oxidante: Producir óxido al reaccionar con una sustancia. U. t. c. prnl.
> 2. prnl. Quím. Dicho de un átomo o de un ion: Perder electrones.*
> _*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*
> No hace falta ser agresivo para rebatir la opinión de alguien, simplemente, hay que justificar la diferencia.
> Es cierto que el idioma evoluciona -pobres de nosotros si no lo hiciera- pero no hay que olvidarse que España tiene -creo yo- algo así como 50 millones de habitantes mientras que en América somos más de 400 millones de hispanoparlantes.
> Si la RAE aceptara las expresiones de todos y cada uno de los países en los que se habla esta lengua, seguramente el DRAE se cuadruplicaría y, posiblemente, no nos entenderíamos entre nosotros. Para y por eso existen las reglas y las acepciones.
> Un saludo y que pase un muy buen día._



La RAE es la Real Academia de La Lengua Española.... Y se fundó para reglar y regular los términos, normas gramaticales y fonéticas correctas del Castellano frente a los diferentes dialectos y usos que existen en cada comunidad autónoma en la península española. Es decir la RAE regula y acepta o no los nuevos términos o variantes de ya existentes del idioma Español en España.... 
Dicho esto, que tropecientos idiotas quieran poner un muro para evitar la inmigración mientras que solo cientos estén en contra, no quita que los más numerosos, que son los idiotas, dejen de ser idiotas y sus ideales estén equivocados... como tampoco quita que un comentario despectivo o prepotente deje de serlo al defenderlo como una opinión de alguien culto e inteligente
Solo decir que te has dejado (sospechosamente) una tercera definición del término oxidado de la RAE y que contradice tu opinión al respecto del uso del término en esta acepción. 
(Utilizar “googleando” si que me parece a mí una traducción espantosa, mira tú)

QUOTE="albertovidal, post: 14652947, member: 490461"]Tal vez, "googleando" rusty (referido a un idioma) aparezca como "oxidado".
¿Cómo te parecería a vos que digan que un idioma/lengua está "oxidado/a"?
A mí, por lo menos, me parece una traducción_* ¡"espantosa"!*_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Richardrick

Como ir a Google,  yo poco le creo; creo más en mi "inteligencia".  Pero sigo aprendiendo "CALLADO".


----------



## MiguelitOOO

OtroLencho said:


> Viéndolo de otro color, ¡piensa nada más, en las vidas que ha salvado la penicilina!


Sí tienes razón, estimado @OtroLencho. Tanto el moho como el óxido nos remite a la idea de "poco uso" (y un consecuente olvido).


----------

